# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  بازگرداندن اطلاعات غیرمنتظره / اشتباه از یوزر لاگین شده

## tirdaad

با سلام
دوستان من یک وب سایت با لاراول راه اندازی کردم . حدود ۵۰۰ نفر هم در حال حاضر توش ثبت نام کردن .
من سیستم لاگین رو از کلاسها و متدهای پیشفرض خود لاراول استفاده کردم و فقط ویوها رو عوض کردم . ولی هر از چند گاهی برای یوزرها مشکلات خیلی عجیبی پیش میاد.۱- مشکل اولی که مشاهده کردم(میدونم که عجیب به نظر میرسه ) اینکه که یکی از یوزرها وقتی لاگین کرده  اطلاعات در صفحه پروفایل درسته اما وقتی صفحه رو عوض میکنه  اسم و یک یوزر دیگه رو نشون داده میشه . حتی مثلا در صفحه رزرو یک دوره آموزشی تمام دوره هایی که یوزر دیگر رزرو کرده نمایش داده میشه یعنی کلاس Auth::user اطلاعات یک یوزر دیگری رو برام بر می گردونه .  یوزرم از این مورد یک عکس گرفته و برام فرستاده . ولی من خودم بعدا که لاگین کردم با همون یوزر همه چیز درست بود. و حتی بعد از ریست کردن پسوردش به همون کامپیوتر anydesk زدم و دیگه درست شده بود. این یوزرها خیلی ارتباطی با هم ندارن (تا جایی که می دونم )ولی یکبار دیگه این مشکل برای یک یوزر دیگه ام پیش اومده که اون دو یوزر همکار هم بودن توی یک شرکت ولی کامپیوترها مشترک نبوده ۲- مشکل دوم اینکه توی کامپیوتر همین یوزرم توی مرورگر کروم توی بعضی صفحه ها انگار کاربر اصلا لاگین نکرده و مثلا توی هدر بجایی که اسم کاربر رو نشون بده دوباره دکمه ورود رو میزنه و بعد از اینکه دوباره روی دکمه ورود میزنی ریدایرکت میشه به صفحه پروفایل و اطلاعات یوزر رو نشون میده . جالبه که توی همون کامپیوتر و توی مرورگر کروم این مشکل وجود داره و مثلا توی فایرفاکس درسته .۳- برای بعضی از کاربرا موقع تایید ایمیل یعنی زمانی که روی لینک ارسالی ایمیل توسط سیستم کلیک می کنه تا تایید بگیره . پیام ارور ۴۰۳ میده و پیام invalid signature میده .من همه بخشها رو از سیستم پیشفرض لاراول استفاده کردم و فقط ویو ها رو تغییر دادم . اگر کسی می تونه کمک کنه لطفا راهنماییم کنه ممنونم.


این جا یک کاربر این مشکل رو با سرور nginx داشته و مشکل از کش بوده ولی من apache استفاده می کنم و کش ندارم

https://laracasts.com/discuss/channe...ed-user?page=1

----------


## tirdaad

این مشکل برای من خیلی حیاتی شده اگر کسی می تونه کمک کنه . من هزینه اش رو هم پرداخت می کنم . به من اطلاع بدید خیلی ممنونم

----------


## plague

سشن با کوکی کار میکنه یعنی
یعنی اول کوکی رو از دستگاه کاربر میخونه و از روی کوکی سشن رو پیدا میکنه و اطلاعاتش رو نشون میده 
این مشکلی که داری برای اینه که داری کوکی کاربر دیگه رو میخونی 
نام کوکی رو تغییر بده شاید حل بشه از توی config/session.php یه سری کانفیگ های دیگه هم داره باهاشون ور برو مثلا کوکی رو secure کن
ممکنه هم از کش سرور باشه که درست کانفیگ نشده و کوکی کاربر قبلی رو میخونه

مشکل دومت هم برا همین 
مشکل سومت هم تو فایل .env  گزینه APP_URL رو چک کن مقدارش دقیقا دامنه سایت باشه 
بعدش هم php artisan config:clear که کش خالی بشه و سیستم رو دوباره آپلود کن اگه vps نداری که دستور رو بزنی تو ترمینالش 
همچنین یک از آدرس های وریفیکیشن که این اررور میده رو چک کن چیز عجیبی توش نبینی ... مثلا https نباشه اگه سایتت رو https نیست

----------


## tirdaad

بعد از کلی تلاش و بررسی مشکل رو پیدا کردم 

متوجه شدم بعضی از ISP ها مثل ایرانسل صفحات با پسوند html رو کش می کنن و این مشکل رو به وجود میارن . من برای روت هام یه پسوند html رو اضافه کرده بودم و این مشکل به وجود آمده بود. بخاطر همین چیز ساده کل امنیت یه وب سایت رو میارن پایین . بخاطر کش کردن اطلاعات . 

این کار از لحاظ فنی درسته ؟ یا نباید html باشه ؟

----------


## plague

فایلای استاتیک رو معمولا کش میکنن 
بهتره چیز دیگه بزاری

----------

